# Cannot install NET Framework 4.7



## CureMarine (Sep 12, 2017)

Not sure if this or the 'other software' thread is the right place to post this - But I'm really in need of some help here. I'm currently using Windows 8.1 and for some reason, I cannot seem to install Framework 4.7 at all. I am constantly getting the error "Installation failed: The Parameter is incorrect".

I've tried almost every remedy I can find, including all of the methods found in this video:






Which I see recommended as a way to fix Framework most of the time.

So my question is, where do I go from here? Does anyone have any idea what might be causing this? I've made sure my Laptop is up to date (All aside from 2 optional updates that seem to install, but always remain in the list), really I've just tried everything and it's driving me crazy as for some of the programs I need to use, It's required that I use the newest version of Framework, so any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you in advanced for anything.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=55167


----------



## CureMarine (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh I hadn't tried the offline installer yet! ...But unfortunately, I got the same error using it. I'm really at loss for what to do.


----------

